# World Map with CNC Router



## Joe Millar (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone can help out with a project I would like to do. I am using Autodesk Fusion 360 and trying to rout out the water areas on a world map. So far I cannot find any map that I can use to plug into Fusion 360 and then sort the Manufacture side of it to produce gcode for my router. Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Joe while I can't help you with that I can welcome you to the forum. We do have a fair number of accomplished CNCers so you'll likely have your answer shortly with any luck.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You mean somethng like this?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've got this one, inspired by HJ's map in the post above when he originally shared that project. I just haven't cut one yet although I'll probably use F360 for the project when I do decide to cut one or two.









David


----------

